# Feeding P's Hot Dogs????



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I read on another site somewhere that a guy was feeding his P's Hot Dogs as a treat. Is this ok to do? I can't imagine doing this with all the garbage that is put in Hot Dogs. Please advise - maybe there is something I don't know.

thanks


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

robert69 said:


> I read on another site somewhere that a guy was feeding his P's Hot Dogs as a treat. Is this ok to do? I can't imagine doing this with all the garbage that is put in Hot Dogs. Please advise - maybe there is something I don't know.
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]1132364[/snapback]​


I would stay away from any processed foods. Hot Dogs aren't even a "treat" for us humans.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

They contain spices that can be harmful for your p


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

they have preservitivs so id stay away from them!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats my opionion on any goofy food like that


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn...hotdogs are not even good for human consumption let alone a fish of any kind....I think a hotdog is just a step above scrapple and we all know whats in that......


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats the dude who just saw piranhas in the store and thought it would be awsome to have blood thirsty, meat ripping, finger bighting, man killers and feeds them everthing he can get a hold of. but i dont know of to much worse you can feed your p's besides spam lol jk


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> but i dont know of to much worse you can feed your p's besides spam
> [snapback]1133344[/snapback]​


Crack possibly?


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

f*ck a hotdog. i wouldnt make anything suffer that much.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

yeah go for it if u wanna kill ur P 3 times as fast


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol try bleech that should work


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn you guys owned that guy for no reason...robert69 to put it simply NO dont EVER feed your p's hot dogs


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> damn you guys owned that guy for no reason...robert69 to put it simply NO dont EVER feed your p's hot dogs
> [snapback]1133534[/snapback]​


I didn't, I thought mine was quite polite.

LOL the crack comment was a joke at quikshot


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

if they had crack durning a feeding frenzy, wow, that could be intense!


----------

